# Feeder- als Grundrute



## Oberbüchsenmacher (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo! Ich wollte mal wissen wie weit man eine Feederrute auch als "normale" Grundrute zweckentfremden kann. Mir geht es da speziell um die "Browning Syntec Feeder XXL". Die würd ich auch gern zum Grundangeln auf Karpfen, Hecht oder Zander in mittleren Baggerseen verwenden. Ich denk mal als Feederrute für die Elbe ist die bei mir genau richtig.
Mich würde mal interressieren was ihr davon haltet oder ob jemand seine Feederrute so verwendet? Ich hoffe mal es geht, weil zwei Ruten gibt das Konto momentan nicht her.
Schonmal Danke für fleißiges Antworten,

Thomas


----------



## Garfield0815 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen.
Ich verwende meine Feederruten auch als "normale" Grundruten und das mit Erfolg.
Feederangeln ist ja nichts anderes als Grundangeln,  der einziger Unterschied ist halt das man bei der einen Technik einen Feederkorb und bei der anderen ein Grundblei benutzt.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Klar geht das! Ich benutze zum Aalangeln am/im Rhein fast ausschließlich Heavy-Feederruten, meiner Ansicht nach ist eine Unterscheidung unnötig, der Feedrkorb liegt ja auch am Grund.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

na logo geht das ich bin auch voll auf Feeder umgestiegen. Habe etwas größere Freilaufrollen montiert und geht auf alle Fischarten die es gibt. Ob Feedern auf Brassen, mit Köfi auf Zander oder mit Spirolion?! auf Forelle alles kein Problem.

Gerade auf Zander ist die Methode sehr gut da Du jetzen Zupfer sofort quitieren kannst.

MFG

kai


----------



## Daniel1986 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Sehe ich auch so.
Habe meine Aalruten, Forellenruten und Zanderruten fast völlig ausgemustert und benutze statt dessen Havy oder Medium Feeder.
Einen kleineren-mittleren Karpfen an der Medium Feeder macht auch viel mehrspaß als an einer 2 1/2 oder 3 lbs Karpfenrute. Da muss es nicht immer gleich die Kategorie 20Pfund aufwärts sein (bei solchen Kaliebern ist mir dann die Karpfenrute doch lieber) um spaß zu haben und davon abgesehen schmecken die 3-5 Pfündigen Karpfen im Winter oder im Frühjahr gefangen richtig gut (ja ich bin so ein Monster der Karpfen fängt und auch isst(in kleineren Größen))


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Das geht zur Not natürlich, aber Einen grossen Karpfen oder Hecht drillt man besser mit einer kräftigeren Rute.
Zumal auch die Feederberingung dafür und für grosse Rollen nun überhaupt nicht ideal ist.

Auch voll Durchziehen mit einem Köfi oder Karpfenblei sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, ebenso wie Hartes Anschlagen bei schweren Hechtdrillingen, will man der Rute nicht eine handliche Transportlänge verpassen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht zur Not natürlich, aber Einen grossen Karpfen oder Hecht drillt man besser mit einer kräftigeren Rute.
> Zumal auch die Feederberingung dafür und für grosse Rollen nun überhaupt nicht ideal ist.
> 
> Auch voll Durchziehen mit einem Köfi oder Karpfenblei sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, ebenso wie Hartes Anschlagen bei schweren Hechtdrillingen, will man der Rute nicht eine handliche Transportlänge verpassen.
> ...



Holger,
es sei denn du benutzt Hybridruten, wie die Grays Barbel. Diese Peitsche hat 2 Spitzen, eine normale Avon - Spitze und eine Spezialspitze, wo du die mitgelieferten 3 Bibberspitzen ´( 2, 3, und 4 oz ) . die besagte Rute gibt es in der 1,5 und 1,75 lbs - Ausführung.


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Danke vielmals, werd dann mal die Angelshops in der Gegend abklappern.
Mit Kapitalen mach ich mir weniger Gedanken da ich da nicht so geziehlt drauf aus bin.
Und aus versehen kann immer einer beissen, das weiss man vorher nie. Hab schonmal erlebt wie einer 'nen 40er Karpfen an der Kopfrute gelandet hat, das war so 1985, da gab es hier noch keine Gummizüge oder so.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*



> Holger,
> es sei denn du benutzt Hybridruten, wie die Grays Barbel. Diese Peitsche hat 2 Spitzen, eine normale Avon - Spitze und eine Spezialspitze, wo du die mitgelieferten 3 Bibberspitzen ´( 2, 3, und 4 oz ) . die besagte Rute gibt es in der 1,5 und 1,75 lbs - Ausführung.


Ich weiss, aber leider kostet die 1. etwa soviel wie die Browning + ne anständige Karpfenrute zusammen. 2. ist das Wurfgewicht auch mit nur 2oz = 56g angegeben. Zum Hecht und Grosskarpfenangeln also wohl auch nicht der Knaller.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Adrian* (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

hab mit meiner feederrute im baggersee mal auf karpfen geangelt, aber es hat immer auf die andere rute gebissen... |kopfkrat


----------



## DerStipper (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Adrian was hat der Post von dir gebracht?
Hat nix zum Thema beigetragen oder?
Schön das du es mit der Feeder auf Karpfen versucht hast. Nur was nützt das dem Oberbüchsenmacher.


----------



## Adrian* (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

@DerStipper 

was hat dein beitrag jetzt gebracht???!!!
ich hab gesagt das ich mit meiner feederrute mit dem futterkorb angel und das ich damit auch ganz normal auf karpfen oder zander angel...


----------



## Adrian* (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

ich finde das das überhaupt kein unterschied macht, hab dabei auch keine probleme gehabt, im rhein angeln wir hauptsächlich mit feederruten auf karpfen!
nur halt mit ner karpfenrute machts mehr spaß, aber sonst geht das denke ich!


----------



## DerStipper (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

du hast gesagt: Ich hab mit meiner Feederute auf Karpfen geangelt und gebissen hat es immer auf der anderen Rute.
Wäre das mal nich da gewesen hätte mich das nich gestört das hat sich so angehört als ob das vor 9 oder 10 Jahren war.


----------



## Adrian* (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

es war letztes jahr im sommer, gibt auch en ziemlich großen bericht von mir hier im board...


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Also für mich gibt es keine Rute, die bei „Zweckentfremdung“ besser ihren Mann steht, als eine (Heavy) Feeder. Für mich ist das die Universalrute schlechthin. Karpfen, Hecht, Zander habe ich schon alles mit ihr gefangen und sogar schon als Weitwurf-Spinnrute, mit Erfolg, am Forellensee missbraucht. Ich finde gerade durch die Auswahl mehrerer Spitzen macht sie so universell.
Allerdings ist sie dann auch ein Kompromiss, dessen man sich im klaren sein sollte.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

moin moin

also ich denk mit meiner balzer diabolo heavy feeder könnte man auch ohne  probleme nen mittelgroßen hecht oder karpfwen drillen (zander sowieso, hab ich schon gemacht  :m  ) denn in der spitze ist sie vieleicht weich aber das rückgrat ist bärenstark! kommt halt immer ganz drauf an was für "größen" von fisch du erwartest aber normal kein prob.   

cof


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Mein Petter hat mit der Feeder schon Hechtwobbler geführt, und die liefen ziemlich gut- häte ich nicht gedacht! Und die Krönung war, er fing einen Spiegelkarpfen auf einen Wobbler im Hechtdesign, 18 cm, der den Wobbler fast voll genommen hatte. Und erhebliche Probleme hatte die Rute mit dem Karpfen keineswegs, den wir auf gut 15pfd. geschätzt haben.
KOF!!!


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss, aber leider kostet die 1. etwa soviel wie die Browning + ne anständige Karpfenrute zusammen. 2. ist das Wurfgewicht auch mit nur 2oz = 56g angegeben. Zum Hecht und Grosskarpfenangeln also wohl auch nicht der Knaller.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Ich konnte mit dem teil und der 3 oz Spitze letzes Jahr mit einem Maiskorn beködert locker einen karpfen von 13 kg und einen Graskarpfen von 11 kg bändigen. Du weisst ja Holger, Grays ist für mich das beste auf dem Markt, aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter....


----------



## hamburger Jung (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, dass Die Feeder sehr flexibel einsetzbar ist und vorallem ein günstiger Kompromiss zu mehreren "specimen" Ruten darstellt.

Für mich kommt es nicht in Frage, weil ich mir in den letzten Jahren meine "speziellen" Lieblinge für meine bevorzugten Angelarten zugelegt habe und diesen Kompromiss nicht eingehen muss. Trotzdem deckt die Feeder durch die vielen verschiedenen Spitzen ein sehr breites (Angel-) Feld ab, so dass eine Feeder für einen Allrounder auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert ist.


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Was ist in dem Zusammenhang von einer Heavy Feeder zu halten, die folgende Eckdaten hat:

*Shimano Catana*
Länge (multirange) 4,20 oder 3,60
WG 110 g

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, meine YAD Toledo 3 Meter WG 30-70 g, die ich bisher zum Grundangeln verwendete, auszumustern und für sämtliche Ansitze an Rhein und See auf diese Rute umzusteigen. Ausrüsten wollte ich diese dann mit je einer DAIWA Samurai mit 17-er bzw. 12-er Fireline (keine Freilaufrolle).

Mein Zielfisch wäre dabei variabel, möchte also für den Ansitz auf folgende Fische diese Ruten einsetzen:

Aal
Hecht
Zander
evtl. später Karpfen
Brassen
Schleien

Da ich langsam zu viele Ruten mit mir rum schleppe und das ganze mir langsam zu unpraktisch wird, möchte ich am Ende mein gesamtes Angeln mit folgenden Ruten abdecken:

*2 Brandungsruten* 
Cormoran Surf 
100 - 250 G Wg (Ist die evtl auch am Rhein einsetzbar zum Ansitz?)
Auf die sollen besagte DAIWA Samurai 4000 7i

*2 Besagte Heavy Feeder* 
Shimano Catana
Länge (multirange) 4,20 oder 3,60
WG 110 g

*1 Spinrute (etwas schwerer)*
YAD Toledo
20-40 G
Länge 2,70 Meter

*1 Spinrute (etwas leichter)*
YAD Toledo
5-20 G
Länge 2,40 Meter


Wie immer bin ich ein Angler, der nicht die nonplusultra Hype Ausrüstung braucht, sondern eher hie und da mit Kompromissen arbeitet und vielleicht nicht immer alles mit der Rute veranstalten möchte, was man meint, damit veranstalten können zu müssen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Adäquat als Ersatz für die ersten beiden Rutentypen würde ich dir zu einer Magna Princess Power FeederS 450 raten. Es ist mein Favorit, die ich mir auch auf der Boot angeschaut habe. Der Preis ist relativ hoch, rechnet man aber damit, das 2 Ruten komplett wegfallen, ist der Preis sicherlich OK.

Es gibt schon einen entsprechenden Thread. Schau ihn dir an. Mir schwebt nämlich auch vor diese Ruten als Brabdungsruten-Ersatz einzusetzen. 

Eine Heavy Feeder mit 110g WG ist etwas sehr leicht, wenn man beabsichtigt am Rhein zu feedern.


----------



## Daniel1986 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle vielleicht schauen ob du nicht lieber Havyfeederruten mit Wurfgewichten bis 140-180g nimmst. 110g kann für den Rhein unter Umständen zu wenig sein. Wenn du mal einen 100-120g schwehren Korb drauf machst + Futter hast du da schnell 150g!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Yip, mit dem WG habt Ihr Recht - aber wenn ich dann höher gehe, bin ich ja schon wieder im Bereich Brandungsruten und da hab ich getsren Abend gleich zweifach zugeschlagen bei E-Bay. Bei 24,99 das Stück Für Die hier kann man nicht viel falsch machen, zumal ja auch die Komms dazu auch nicht die Schlechtesten waren. Daher bin ich ja nun auf dem umgekehrten Trip, ob ich besagte Cormoran auch am Rhein nehmen kann und wo evtl. Nachteile liegen. 


Das heavy Feeder Fieber ist jedoch bei mir noch nicht gänzlich auskuriert, nur eben als Projekt für später, da ich wie gesagt erst letztes Jahr begonnen habe und wirklich wahnsinnig viel Moos fürs Angeln auf den Kopp gehauen habe. Eine zweite Rolle brauch ich eh noch mit halbwegs vernünftigem Fassungsvermögen aber auch wiederum als Kompromiss, daher will ich mir dann eine zweite DAIWA Samurai zulegen, dann hab ich zwei schöne Rollen für Rhein und eben als halbwegs brauchbare für die Brandung. 

Später sind dann eben noch zwei Heavy Feeder angedacht mit zwei schönen Freilaufrollen, diese dann evtl. von Balzer oder Spro.


----------



## tanner (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

@Oberbüchsenmacher!Ist doch für die Elbe-schaue dir auch mal diese an, wegen dem Geldbeutel- Da gibts noch ne Browning Syntec River FeederXT 4,20m/4,80m- ca. 80€, hat 200g WG oder Berkleywood Cherrywood 250g-99€. Falls hier wer mitliest-habe gleich mal ne Frage:
Habe mir ne Feeder-Rute gekauft, welche im Katalog mit WG bis 250g ausgewiesen ist.
Auf der Rute steht 100g-200g, mein Händler sagt -sie hat keine Probleme bei 250g. Rute -Mosella centurion x-strong 4.80m. Was meint ihr?


----------



## voice (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

also die xxl von browing am baggersee halte ich für stark überdimensioniert......ansonsten angele ich nahezuausschliess am rhein mit feederrute und freilaufrolle......geht sehr gut....für stehende gewässer reichen meiner meinung nach auch medium feeder....und das völlig....
voice


----------



## voice (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

@tanner....ich glaube auch, dass dein HÄNDLER kein problem damit hat...du brauchst dann bald ne neue.....was stimmt ist, dass die wurftechnik entscheidend zur lebens- oder überlebensdauer beiträgt....die feederprofis bei uns am rhein werfen mit einer wundervoll harmonischen runden bewegung aus....aber dafür bin ich einfach zu blöd...wenigstens noch.......ich würde meine edlen feederruten nich zu sehr ausreizen....
voice


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> also die xxl von browing am baggersee halte ich für stark überdimensioniert......ansonsten angele ich nahezuausschliess am rhein mit feederrute und freilaufrolle......geht sehr gut....für stehende gewässer reichen meiner meinung nach auch medium feeder....und das völlig....
> voice


Ist ja auch nur vorrübergehend, bis es für eine Medium reicht, die wäre aber im Hauptstrom sicher nicht zu fischen!
Im Baggersee dachte ich auch eher daran sie mit Kletteraffe als Bissanzeiger einzusetzen, 90° zum Ufer.


----------



## voice (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

ich habe all meine brownings über ebay gekauft......das ist supergünstig.....versuchs einfach mal da.....
voice


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

Da bietet nur einer im Moment diese Angel an, da gehen die teilweise an die 100 €uro!!! Und dann noch Versand dazu!
Bei 10 - 15 €uro vorteil geh ich lieber in den Shop um die Ecke, da krieg ich auch noch den besseren Service, der hat die Rute bestellt un sagt: Schau sie dir in Ruhe an und dann kannste dich entscheiden! Der will 'nen guten Hunnie dafür! Und Maden krieg ich auch nich bei EBAY!
Sonst schau ich da aber oft rein!


----------



## voice (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feeder- als Grundrute*

die xxl feeder von browning geht normalerweise zw. 45-65€ weg at halt n was geduld.....
voice


----------

